# budget wax



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

[/URL
This is the colour of my Seat altea xl. Am after some half decent wax. Fed up of trying panel pots so after a full size wax that will be primarily aimed at durability and ease of use. Durability due to time to wax and ease of use as fairly new to this. Got between 20- 30 pounds. Would prefer beading to sheeting if possible. Was looking at r222 but now im not sure. If anyone has recommendations on makes and where to buy I'd be grateful.


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Here's another pic of my car. Would say it's metallic but not very????


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

CG Petes 53 at £26.95 less DW Discount from CYC
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/chemical-guys-pete-39-s-53-paste-
wax/prod_337.html
Also see Wilco comments on it here in post #1
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336636
Dave


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Finishkare fk1000p is a bargain at sub £20 , their pink wax is good too but not as durable .

Mark


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

As your criteria is durability, ease of use and inexpensive...on that colour Fk1000p would be my recommendation.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Cant disagree with Dave recommending petes53,easy on off nice pot and label.Coconut tropical scent pot will last forever Ian.

Al


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks lads! Would you say better than r222. Would you say my paint is metallic. Was looking at bouncers check the fleck?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Fk1000, sonax extreme carnauba, petes 53, one of the light soft 99 versions.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Look online for a pot of autoglym HD wax. Can be found for £30. Very durable. Decent finish on lighter colours. Easy enough to apply as long as you apply thinly and to no more than 2 panels at a time before removing


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Nipponshinecom for soft99 kiawami seems good just bought the black version but they do a metallic pearl version suit your paint.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

R222 is a show wax Ian I believe,i only recommending what I have used.I wont recommend stuff I've never used.Don't get caught in the trap worrying about 100 different waxes.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I would say Petes 53 and R222 are on par with each other. I know MAXI likes R222 a lot.
Can you see any flake pop in the paintwork, I would say it is metallic
Remember CTF is only 100ml for your budget and I thought you wanted to get away from panel pots
Dave


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

No brainer this!!!

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/bilt-hamber-double-speed-wax-carnauba-polymer-paste-wax.php

Gonz.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> No brainer this!!!
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/bilt-hamber-double-speed-wax-carnauba-polymer-paste-wax.php
> 
> Gonz.


I'll 2nd that, great budget wax


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> R222 is a show wax Ian I believe,i only recommending what I have used.I wont recommend stuff I've never used.Don't get caught in the trap worrying about 100 different waxes.


That's EXACTLY what I was worried about. Majority are saying Pete's but a few are also saying fusso? I thought that was a sealant?


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Thought one of your criteria was durability Ian ?

Pete's 53 and R222 are show waxes and as I have both would agree they are fantastic. However they are not as durable as many others.

So based on your original post would still suggest you take a look at fk1000p seems to fit what you're looking for perfectly. Oh and its ease of application and removal is much better than Fusso.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Fusso or FK1000P no contest. 

Both are the same to apply - those who complain about Fusso being a pain to remove aren't using it right.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Poorboys Nattys paste wax

Imo you just wont find a cheaper top quality wax


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

You Gita love this forum will always get different views. Ian buy em all that's what we do !


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

I struggled with Petes 53 on my last car, for whatever reason it was a sod to remove.

I'll second the BH Double speed wax though, 2 coats a week apart and it beads very well:


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

I'm now torn between Pete's and bilt hamber. But still appreciate all opinions. God I love this forum !


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Fusso or FK1000P no contest.
> 
> Both are the same to apply - those who complain about Fusso being a pain to remove aren't using it right.


Are these a wax or a sealant tho ???? I'm after a wax to put on top of auto finesse glaze as an LSP ??


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

I recently put BSD on top of double speed wax, beading levels went up a notch again.

Amazing products.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ian 1971 said:


> Are these a wax or a sealant tho ???? I'm after a wax to put on top of auto finesse glaze as an LSP ??


One of the golden laws of detailing never ask if fkp1000 is a wax or sealant, just don't it's like feeding a gremlin after midnight.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> No brainer this!!!
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/bilt-hamber-double-speed-wax-carnauba-polymer-paste-wax.php
> 
> Gonz.


I'll 3rd this !

Great wax at any price never mind £15 with an applicator and mf !


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Double Speed wax, no brainer really


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Another vote for double speed. Was my first wax and still has a place in my collection.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Double Speed wax, no brainer really


What Andy and the Great Gonzo said :thumb: it really is a no brainer

For a liquid wax you can't go wrong with Collinte 845

Have a look at some of the sample size ....BMD waxes, ODK waxes & Obsession waxes.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

R222 I believe is the same as P21s. I have P21s and it is great for the summer but longevity is lacking you will be re applying at least monthly I would go with Bilt Hamber Double Wax or may be even Meguiars Ultimate Paste Wax.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Angelwax original is good in that price range. Super easy to apply and remove, leaves a nice glossy finish and pretty durable too.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

FK1000P its a hybrid, wax consistency but a sealant as its a synthetic wax.

Great wax especially on silver or greys.

Bilt Hamber Finis great like FK1000P but lasts a bit longer.

Now not tried the Bilt Hamber Double speed wax as i have stacks of gear but If i cave and get another wax it will be that one first for sure.

Never had a duff product from Bilt Hamber.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the only choice to make here is which BH product, Double speed or Finis.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Colinite 854: all year protection and good gloss.


Richard


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ian 1971 said:


> Are these a wax or a sealant tho ???? I'm after a wax to put on top of auto finesse glaze as an LSP ??


both sealants, fk1000 does contain nuba wax, but not enough to be classed as a wax or hybrid.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bilt Hamber finis wax as mentioned above. Fk1000P or Soft 99 Fusso coat 12 months are also great products.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> I think the only choice to make here is which BH product, Double speed or Finis.


Not worth paying the extra £18.00 more if he's after a budget wax.

Gonz.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> both sealants, fk1000 does contain nuba wax, but not enough to be classed as a wax or hybrid.


Not that it matters hugely, but according to http://www.finishkare.com/pr-STEP_3_Hi-Temp_Paste_Wax_60_14_2.htm there's only synthetic waxes in 1000P.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Not that it matters hugely, but according to http://www.finishkare.com/pr-STEP_3_Hi-Temp_Paste_Wax_60_14_2.htm there's only synthetic waxes in 1000P.


A few have contacted them directly, me included as I always believed it was purely synthetic. It does indeed have some nuba in it, regardless of how much it still makes it a hybrid as it contains both natural and synthetic ingredients.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I hate these discussions I swore I'd try to use the waxs I had this year and not buy any but now I'm tempted by the double speed! Seems a real bargain


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Double Speed Wax is incredible value for money. I'd choose it over Collinite and FK1000P.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Is FK1000p good for black cars ? Im between that and Collinite 845. My last wax was Fusso which i loved how it beaded and reacted with water but i did struggle with smearing plus I'm just after a change


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

For a black car you are better with something more wax based for a deep reflection. FK1000p will give it a more glassy appearance. I would suggest something like Obsession Wax Phantom for black. Easy to use, 5 months worth of durability and a nice finish. Water behavior is excellent also.

Or if you are intent on getting an FK product, opt for the polymer enforced FK2685 pink wax. I rate this more than 1000p, see 3 months minimum and with QD tops ups 6 months easily. Gives a much nicer finish than 1000p also, both products are an absolute bargain though.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

markcaughey said:


> Is FK1000p good for black cars ? Im between that and Collinite 845. My last wax was Fusso which i loved how it beaded and reacted with water but i did struggle with smearing plus I'm just after a change


Never used 1000P but general consensus seems to be that the finish is sealant-like, ie relatively 'cold' or 'glassy'. That being the case, it might be more suited to lighter paint colours.

By contrast "ordinary" waxes are said to have a "warmer" character to their gloss, which would suit eg black paint better.

All that said, I've been using a sealant on my black car the last year or so, and it looks fine - depends how sensitive you are to the (for me, relatively minor) differences in look.


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Well looks like im torn between chemical guys petes and BH double speed wax..


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> Not worth paying the extra £18.00 more if he's after a budget wax.
> 
> Gonz.


Good point, so that just leaves one then :thumb:


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Bod42 said:


> Good point, so that just leaves one then :thumb:


Bilt Hamber?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> A few have contacted them directly, me included as I always believed it was purely synthetic. It does indeed have some nuba in it, regardless of how much it still makes it a hybrid as it contains both natural and synthetic ingredients.


not actually true has to have a fair amount of both to be classed as a hybrid. there are sealants (poorboys for 1 ), that contains nuba. there are plenty of waxes that also contain small amounts of synthetic.they are still waxes.
Infact when it comes to FK1000 the look tells you its a sealant and not a hybrid


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ian 1971 said:


> Bilt Hamber?


that would be the best choice out of the 2 you mentioned


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Valet pro mad wax . Brilliant stuff , and at only £14.99 , bargin


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> For a black car you are better with something more wax based for a deep reflection. FK1000p will give it a more glassy appearance. I would suggest something like Obsession Wax Phantom for black. Easy to use, 5 months worth of durability and a nice finish. Water behavior is excellent also.
> 
> *Or if you are intent on getting an FK product, opt for the polymer enforced FK2685 pink wax. I rate this more than 1000p, see 3 months minimum and with QD tops ups 6 months easily. Gives a much nicer finish than 1000p also, both products are an absolute bargain though.*


serious performance have many fk products on sale, at great prices


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> not actually true has to have a fair amount of both to be classed as a hybrid. there are sealants (poorboys for 1 ), that contains nuba. there are plenty of waxes that also contain small amounts of synthetic.they are still waxes.
> Infact when it comes to FK1000 the look tells you its a sealant and not a hybrid


Told ya ! Never ask that question :lol:


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I see Pete 53 wax being mentioned. I have tried chemical guys 50/50 but didn't think much of it and that more expensive than Pete 53.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

collinite 845...easy on...easy off...very durable


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Hufty said:


> Told ya ! Never ask that question :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> serious performance have many fk products on sale, at great prices


I have a tin of each. Great for family/neighbours cars as a combo, offers durability and finish when used together. Ps. I disagree about the sealant question but we are all entitled to our opinion &#55357;&#56834; I shall say no more on the matter lol.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> :lol::lol:


Quick somebody call the UN we need a peace keeping force rapido :doublesho


----------

